# Calculo señal 4 a 20mA



## ruly_781 (Sep 24, 2011)

Hola a todos, me gustaría hacer una pequeña aplicación que calculase el valor físico equivalente según un valor en mA, un máximo y un mínimo. Me explico, por ejemplo para un transmisor de 4 a 20mA que para 0mA sean 0kg, para 20mA sean 200kg y se esté leyendo 10,86mA me tendría que dar x kg. Alguien sabe que formula se utiliza para este tipo de cálculo??

Un saludo,


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 24, 2011)

Vamos despacito , si es de 4 a 20 mA , 0 mA se considera ERROR 

Cargás esa salida de mA con una resistencia para convertirlos en voltaje .

Luego tenés que hacer un amplificador operacional que multiplique para lograr que los 20 mA se conviertan finalmente en 200 mV y que reste 4 para que 4mA sean 0V

Saludos !


----------



## ruly_781 (Sep 25, 2011)

Perdona me he explicado mal, con 4mA tiene que darme el valor mínimo del transmisor y con 20mA el máximo. Yo lo que quiero hacer es un programa de pc que me haga el cálculo automáticamente. Lo que quiero es la fórmula matemática para resolver con x mA cuanto corresponde en magnitud física.

Un saludo,


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 25, 2011)

Intensidad en mA - 4 por 12,5 

4 mA - 4 = 0 por 12,5 = 0

20 mA - 4 = 16 por 12,5 = 200


----------



## ruly_781 (Sep 25, 2011)

Ok muchas gracias por tú ayuda.


----------

